
The Life Story of Nikola Tesla (Documentary) - rosser
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tesla/electricity-the-life-story-of-nikola-tesla
======
yangez
I see a page full of grammatical errors, inane capitalization, awkward
sentence structure, and spelling irregularities like "Face Book." It probably
shouldn't affect how I feel about their ability to actually complete the
project, but... I mean, just check out this sentence:

> The Teams Background! Wilhelm Cashen engineer and entrepreneur with a long
> career in electromagnet controls and systems, has followed in his mentors
> Nikola Tesla, throughout his career.

Anyone else get thrown for a loop reading this? The guy seems impressive and
well-qualified for this project, which is why it's so strange to me that he's
writing at a fourth-grade level. It certainly doesn't inspire confidence.

Maybe English isn't his first language. In any case, I wonder how much more
funding the project would get if it was presented more professionally.

------
beingpractical
Have a look at this movie based on life of Nikola Tesla -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNGSOCzXv80>

------
icegreentea
It's not a documentary, it's a docudrama.

So beware! There's enough Tesla hagiography going around as is. For example,
the video update claims that he never received a penny for his work, which is
not true in the slightest. His patents were licensed, he was paid royalties,
he got salary when working for Westinghouse, and got significant funding for
many of his large scale experiments. He was also definitely -not- the creator
of electricity, and his name was not 'virtually removed from history'. Time
magazine put him on the front cover in 1931!

Also, this movie called the Prestige?

~~~
dotemacs
In order not to leave people guessing what Tesla did or didn't invent, here is
the list of his patents:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nikola_Tesla_patents>

And here is the section on radio:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invention_of_radio#Tesla>

